# Severe dry spell



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Here in interior Alaska we are having a winter drought like nobody alive has ever seen. A mere 2.5 inches of snow has fallen since Dec 1. Our snow total this winter is 53 inches, most of which was in the early season and melted leaving us with around 13 inches on the ground.

Along with that dry spell I've talked to several trappers who are having dry spell as well. Very, very few animals being caught since the drought began.

Coincidence?

Frustrating!

I did cut some fresh lynx tracks yesterday in >1inch of fresh snow, within 150 yards of 1 of my sets. He turned off the trail too soon...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel for you. I hope the spring is wet.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Whodathunk? Not much in my parts, either. It all averages out, even though any given season may never be average.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Been real dry around here also. Then today it started snowing and we might get up to 4-5 inches.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel for ya on the dryside . We also got decent moisture here in Nov and Dec but the chinook winds have cleaned it all out .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully you'll have a wet spring to help out for the fire season. What's the hare population like this winter? Other small game populations?


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

hassell said:


> Hopefully you'll have a wet spring to help out for the fire season. What's the hare population like this winter? Other small game populations?


Hare and other small game seem to be up from the last few years.

Fox population is low. Have only seen a few coyote tracks this winter.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Its men like you and their stories that make me realize. Wet years that cause floods and disaster at least have bright side. They create life. Drought and dryness has no bright side...juts eventual death if relief doesnt come soon.

Larry


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

New winter, same problem. Last month was the driest October in recorded history with a mere 0.02 in. of precipitation. Has also been unseasonably warm.

Just a dusting of snow on the ground currently. We're used to 2ft of snow and -20 degrees by now.


----------

